# Lightsheet?



## TOM1701 (Aug 24, 2002)

Where can I purchase Lightsheet? On the culttvman website I've seen many modelers who use this product on Enterprise nacelles. However I cannot find anywhere to purchase this product. Can anyone help?


Tom D.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Email [email protected]


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

www.digikey.com is a far more reliable source.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

www.Nightlaunch.com sells the same product as lightsheet (electroluminescents) and is cheaper in price. Their product is called Glowwrap.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

LightSheet (TM) is available through LightSheet Systems.

Just drop me an email at

[email protected]

and we'll foward full product information with modelling tips.

Best regards,
Mike Emery
LightSheet Systems


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

ChrisDoll said:


> www.digikey.com is a far more reliable source.


I only found EL elements on digikey in their discontinued items section (of optoelectronics category). Am I just looking in the wrong places?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> www.Nightlaunch.com sells the same product as lightsheet (electroluminescents) and is cheaper in price. Their product is called Glowwrap.


They seem to be gone now.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

bump bump


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

He made that post a couple years back, Don. Might want to check the dates.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

OK then....that was old news I guess.

At present for my most *FAVORED* source for EL materials is from Miller Engineering. This outfit is *modeler friendly* and has first rate *customer service* !

My last 2 big time lite 'em up projects used the #2504 Jumbo Experimentor kits

Here be the URLs:
http://www.microstru.com/
http://www.microstru.com/Experimenter-Kits.html

Digikey still sells 5.5 volt EL drivers

Don Matthys 
dba Don's Light and Magic 
www.DLMparts.com 
[email protected] 
Make it Glow!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

good find. Thanks.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I've tried contacting trekfx several times and have never received a response from them. Are they still around.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I don't think so. He mentioned he was shutting down for a while a couple years ago.


----------

